# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Chất lượng làm nên thương hiệu Bánh cuốn Gia An - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Bánh cuốn Gia An*
> _
> Địa chỉ: 108-A6 Trần Huy Liệu – Ba Đình – Hà Nội_
> _
> SĐT: 04.37264696_
> *
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bánh cuốn Gia An*


Không cầu kì trong cách bài trí, không màu mè trong từng món ăn, cứ giản dị như thế, năm năm qua, _Bánh cuốn Gia An_ đã làm nên thương hiệu bằng chính chất lượng của mình. 





Cảm giác của tôi mỗi lần bước chân vào Gia An chỉ nằm trong một chữ “_gọn_”. _Gọn_ từ cách bài trí đơn giản, nhã nhặn và lịch sự. Gọn trong khu chế biến sạch sẽ, ngăn nắp. _Gọn_ trong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, thân thiện của những cô nhân viên trẻ. Và đặc biệt, Gia An còn tạo cho thực khách một cách ăn rất _gọn_.





Chế biến từ gạo nguyên chất, không hàn the, bánh cuốn ở đây luôn mềm và bở, không cảm giác ngấy. Những miếng hành vàng rộm, hơi nát nhưng bù lại, vừa mềm vừa giòn, vị khá đặc trưng. Gia An còn rất tinh tế trong sử dụng nước chấm. Đó là thứ nước được pha chế từ tủy xương hầm, thanh nhẹ mà hiếm nơi nào có được.










*
Bánh cuốn nhân thịt nướng 41k/suất



*



*
Bánh cuốn nhân ruốc tôm 37k/suất*

Thực đơn của _Bánh cuốn Gia An_ rất phong phú, các loại bánh chay và bánh nhân đều có 3 vị chính: chả rán, thịt nướng và ruốc cua. Ruốc ở đây rất thơm, có vị ngọt đặc biệt của tôm.



_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 8/6/2012.



_


_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 8/6/2012._

Dù mới thành lập được 5 năm nhưng cái tên Gia An đã trở nên quen thuộc trên khá nhiều con phố Hà Nội. Hệ thống cửa hàng bắt đầu từ cơ sở ở Trần Huy Liệu, mới đây đã mở thêm một địa chỉ trên đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng. Vậy là chẳng cần đi đâu quá xa xôi cho một món ăn ngon, với 7 địa chỉ này, bạn có thể thưởng thức bánh cuốn Gia An ở bất cứ nơi nào gần nhất!

-         108-A6 Trần Huy Liệu – Ba Đình  04. 37264696
-         25 Thái Phiên – Hai Bà Trưng  04. 66588710
-         62 Trần Đăng Ninh – Cầu Giấy  04. 66589920
-         111/8 Láng Hạ - Đống Đa  04. 35625957
-         114A Yết Kiêu – Hai Bà Trưng  04. 39411665
-         337 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy  04. 37917027
-         61 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng

*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bánh cuốn Gia An*_

Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá Các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – Cac quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## duh

bánh cuốn nhân thịt nướng hay nhỉ ^^. 
25 Thái Phiên thẳng tiến \m/

----------


## Chimera

Có tiếng thì phải thưởng thức thoaiiii

----------


## songthan

ĐIểm 10 về chất lượng đấy
Pà koan nhào zô đi

----------


## littlegirl

bánh cuốn ở đây quả thực rất ngon

----------


## rose

nhìn đã thấy ngon rồi, rất muốn thử

----------


## lovetravel

bánh cuốn gia an đúng là ngon có tiếng

----------


## vn-boom.com

> bánh cuốn nhân thịt nướng hay nhỉ ^^. 
> 25 Thái Phiên thẳng tiến \m/


có nhân đâu bác? mà là kèm thịt nước mà  :Big Grin: 
Có thêm thịt hấp dẫn hẵn

----------


## damvanhuong

mình rất thích bánh cuốn.ăn hoài k chán.thanks

----------


## pigcute

Trà đá nóng 3k  :cuoi: 
Kết khoản này

----------


## cheezelsoshi

lâu rồi ko ăn bánh cuốn
đọc bài này lại thèm mai phải đi ăn mới được

----------

